# big decision with new tank



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I have a big decision. A little back story, I have a 4' 60 gallon that started as a mbuma about 12-16 fish (zebras,labs,acei, some odd balls) now I have some of those fish and a now I have peacocks and haps mixed in there. Now my problem, because of over stocking the aggression is low, but I bought a 48"×18"×30 110 gallon to go bigger, but I want more peacocks and haps.
So don't what to do, like you all I love my fish, everyone hand picked. I currently can not add any fish due to the 60 gallon, but I'm afraid when I get the bigger tank, my old fish will kill the new. So do you think it will be okay with old and new fish in the new tank or say goodbye to the mbumas? And what about maybe keeping my labs with the haps/peacocks? Thankyou any help and suggestions.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I think they will be OK as long as the peacocks are as big or bigger than the Mbuna.
.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

There a couple that are bigger than the peacocks, like three, most of the mbumas are three inches and under. I tried a new peacok and they killed it, I'm so confused, I hope its just the smaller tank.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Peacocks and haps don't usually do very well with mbunas and not even labs. Mbunas are way too aggressive for them. They probably will be fine together in the 120G because the territories and aquascape surroundings are all new to them but eventually once they settle in, the mbunas will stress the haps and peacocks to death. I would only do one or the other.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Thankyou, I just have hard choice to make.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

The Mbuna may terrorize and harass the peacocks but the Haps should be able to hold their own just fine.
.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm setting up the 110 gallon this weekend, so I hope all goes well, depending on how things go those first couple weeks decides who goes. I think the mbuma will go, before I added a 3" albino red top zebra no problem, but I added a very expensive 5" male otter points peacock, dead in 4 days. I thinking hard all I know is that the LFS will love for selling them my show fish. What would you all do?


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldnt mix them for sure. Even if the mbuna dont kill them, peacocks will never reach full coloration in that mix, just the activity from mbuna stresses them out. SOME haps may be okay, but certainly not just any. Smaller haps would get killed, larger haps would be stressed to the point of death, or poor health, or would just eat the mbuna to get rid of the irritation. Deciding whether to go all Mbuna, or peacock/hap, was easy for me. To me, the constant worry of serious aggression, dead expensive fish, etc...It killed any notion of keeping Mbuna. So I went Peacock/hap. Plenty of color, lots of movement, and relatively peaceful. One of these days, I may do a species tank of Mbuna, just to say I gave it a shot. But the point of fish keeping, for me, was a fun stress reliever. I just couldnt have that with a 135 gallon tank of chaos.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Haps; s.fryeri Taiwan reef and female, c.moori auloncara; o.b.eureka, o.b.Bengal, hueseri, albino German red, eureka that's my hap/peacock list.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would keep the 60 gallon all mbuna and stock the new tank with smaller haps(since it's a 4' tank) and peacocks. Problem solved....


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

I might try that, see how it works out, thanks everybody.


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Okay today is the day, I am switching the 60 gallon for the 110 gallon, and I'm only putting haps and peacocks back in, wish me luck. I am doing the tear down now. Thankyou everybody for your help.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I would keep the 60 gallon all mbuna and stock the new tank with smaller haps(since it's a 4' tank) and peacocks. Problem solved....


+1 :thumb:


----------



## cichliddoc (Oct 15, 2013)

Tank is all set up and running and I bought a an otter point 3", sunshine peacock 3" and a 5" mason peacock. I will post pictures once I get all finished, Thankyou everybody.


----------

